# Tunnel via Browser??

## bastibasti

Hi,

I've read on the web, that its possible to create a ssl tunnel via the web browser. right now iam using ssh as a tunneling method (yes, the admin has only blocked port 80, so we have to use the proxy) 

Now if I could use ssl over the proxy the tunnel would be  less obtrusive..

Does anyone know which programs need to be installed/configured??

(I have a gentoo box tunning @ home all the time)

----------

## Gankfest

Here this should help you get started:

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=gentoo+vpn+how%3F

----------

